
Climate change means the US must start building big things again - atesti
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615045/climate-change-green-infrastructure-us-public-works-building-boom/
======
harimau777
I wish that thinkers in this area would find some middle ground between
NIMBYism and "screw your property values".

Before we criticize existing homeowners for rejecting reasonable compromises,
I think that we need to actually offer them reasonable compromises.

It seems to me that there's a huge difference between construction that an
architect designed to be aesthetically pleasing, interesting, and compatible
with the existing environment and just building some soulless concrete or
glass & steel structure.

------
rayiner
[https://cdn.technologyreview.com/i/images/ap19141688066851-w...](https://cdn.technologyreview.com/i/images/ap19141688066851-web.jpg?sw=1918&cx=0&cy=5&cw=3000&ch=2031)

I love that picture. It’s a testament to California’s California-ness.
Thinking it’s Europe, but realizing it’s America, with a monument to failure
looming over the very people who voted against HSR.

